

Commute to work like a Jedi - muhammadatt
http://geek-news.mtv.com/2011/06/14/this-prototype-hoverbike-could-land-in-a-year/

======
ColinWright
Previously submitted:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2641430>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2642613>

There were more, but my search-fu has failed.

